# Presidential Motorcade



## chicagofan00 (Feb 10, 2008)

In watching the presidential motorcade leave for the inauguration it got me to thinking. If the US auto industry were to fail or go under would we then see the motorcade turn into a parade of 7 series BMWs and S Class Mercedes? What kind of car do you think they would use if the Cadillacs and Suburans were no longer available?


----------



## bkmk5 (Feb 19, 2008)

Was that Dick Cheney in a wheel chair? I don't follow politics but is something wrong with him?


----------



## chicagofan00 (Feb 10, 2008)

bkmk5 said:


> Was that Dick Cheney in a wheel chair? I don't follow politics but is something wrong with him?


They said on the news that he strained his back moving some boxes yesterday.


----------



## wyb (Jul 10, 2008)

chicagofan00 said:


> In watching the presidential motorcade leave for the inauguration it got me to thinking. If the US auto industry were to fail or go under would we then see the motorcade turn into a parade of 7 series BMWs and S Class Mercedes? What kind of car do you think they would use if the Cadillacs and Suburans were no longer available?


the US marques will remain - they'll just be owned by foreign manufacturers when they can't cut it. That happens all over the world.


----------



## bkmk5 (Feb 19, 2008)

chicagofan00 said:


> They said on the news that he strained his back moving some boxes yesterday.


Gotcha... this CNBC live feed Im watching has no reporters on it, just alot of video from 1000 cameras.


----------



## wyb (Jul 10, 2008)

chicagofan00 said:


> They said on the news that he strained his back moving some boxes yesterday.


(moving out of his office perhaps?) -

fwiw - i didn't read this - just googled it...

http://www.latimes.com/news/nationworld/nation/la-na-cheney20-2009jan20,0,5129180.story


----------



## mullman (Jan 5, 2006)

Lots of autoplants here besides 'the big three'.

Mercedes, BMW, Honda, Toyota, Nissan, soon to be VW, and others...

Maybe a MB G Class, or an armored Honda Odyssey, who knows....


----------



## chicagofan00 (Feb 10, 2008)

mullman said:


> Lots of autoplants here besides 'the big three'.
> 
> Mercedes, BMW, Honda, Toyota, Nissan, soon to be VW, and others...
> 
> Maybe a MB G Class, or an armored Honda Odyssey, who knows....


The MB G Class would be a good one.


----------



## Eddie Bimmer (Jan 17, 2006)

who else is watching it at work live on the net? guilty as charged here.


----------



## Elias (Jun 26, 2005)

Why do you think GM got the bail out, they need them to keep making all the Limos. I was watching the new limo for Obama, man that is some serious armor on that bad boy. I heard the doors weigh as much as an jet airliner door!


----------



## chivas (Aug 31, 2002)

if all 3 fails, it'll be Mercedes.


----------



## chicagofan00 (Feb 10, 2008)

Elias said:


> Why do you think GM got the bail out, they need them to keep making all the Limos. I was watching the new limo for Obama, man that is some serious armor on that bad boy. I heard the doors weigh as much as an jet airliner door!


They were saying on NBC that at some points on the car the armor was 4-5" thick. I wonder what the total weight is on those cars.


----------



## mullman (Jan 5, 2006)

chicagofan00 said:


> The MB G Class would be a good one.


Well, if it is good enough for this gentlemen...

[M class, but still]...


----------



## bkmk5 (Feb 19, 2008)

Wow Bush Senior looks like crap.


----------



## chivas (Aug 31, 2002)

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Presidential_State_Car_(United_States)



> The current Presidential State Car is a 2005 hand-crafted, custom built, armored version of the stretch Cadillac DTS (DeVille Touring Sedan) built on a GM four-wheel drive platform.[1] The vehicle was custom built by Centigon (formerly O'Gara, Hess & Eisenhardt).[1][2] It was first used on January 20, 2005 during the second inauguration parade of George W. Bush. The Secret Service refers to the heavily-armored vehicle as "the beast".[3]
> 
> Most details of the car are classified for security reasons.[4] It sports a tall roofline, an all-wheel drive set up based on that of the Cadillac Escalade, red and blue emergency lights built into the front grille, and is fitted with red strobe lights in the headlights and rear brake lights.[4] The standard door handles have been replaced by those of a more loop design.[4] The vehicle is completely fitted with *military grade armor 5 inches thick for maximum protection*.[4] The windows do not open, the wheels are fitted with run flat tires, and five antennas are mounted on the trunk lid.[4] Due to the thickness of the glass, much natural light is excluded, so a fluorescent halo lighting system in the headliner is essential.[4]
> 
> ...


----------



## chicagofan00 (Feb 10, 2008)

mullman said:


> Well, if it is good enough for this gentlemen...
> 
> [M class, but still]...


Very true. Gotta love the Pope Mobile.


----------



## mullman (Jan 5, 2006)

This is the first outing for the NEW Presidential limo.

ABC just said the doors are milled from solid titanium! :yikes:


----------



## chicagofan00 (Feb 10, 2008)

I wonder what the price tag is for one of those limos.


----------



## MMMM_ERT (Mar 13, 2004)

The news is reporting that Obama approval ratings are through the roof....and he hasn't done anything yet.

This country is in for a cold shower when reality sets in and the honeymoon is over.


----------



## Bruce128iC (Feb 16, 2003)

MMMM_ERT said:


> The news is reporting that Obama approval ratings are through the roof....and he hasn't done anything yet.
> 
> This country is in for a cold shower when reality sets in and the honeymoon is over.


Oh BOO HOO! You lost, get over it!

GOBAMA!! :thumbup:


----------



## bkmk5 (Feb 19, 2008)

"We are sooooo greatful" that sounded fake.


----------



## wyb (Jul 10, 2008)

chivas said:


> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Presidential_State_Car_(United_States)


I believe that's outdated - here is some info on Barack's new Pre-mobile...

http://network.nationalpost.com/np/blogs/posted/archive/2009/01/20/231230.aspx

I read on another site, that I can't find any more - that there will be a new one every 4 years, and unlike in the past, the old model WILL BE DESTROYED so that security measures in the vehicle's successor are not compromised by knowledge leaking out about the old model.


----------



## mullman (Jan 5, 2006)

BruceX3 said:


> GOBAMA!! :thumbup:


Sorry, could not resist.


----------



## wyb (Jul 10, 2008)

mullman said:


> This is the first outing for the NEW Presidential limo.
> 
> ABC just said the doors are milled from solid titanium! :yikes:


it's the only thing that will stop a .50 CAL round from a Barrett you can buy from any gun store in the USA almost... as the availability of MASSIVE firepower hasn't been curbed yet, the protection levels must go up. No matter how much progress the country makes, there will always be some kook who is crazy enough to attempt something like that.


----------



## Eddie Bimmer (Jan 17, 2006)

mullman said:


> Sorry, could not resist.


public school kids i take it?


----------



## Eddie Bimmer (Jan 17, 2006)

do you think Yo Yo Ma's cello's bullet proof too being it's made out of kevlar?


----------



## bkmk5 (Feb 19, 2008)

Barack is nervous...ouch. Is the market gunna crash now?


----------



## Eddie Bimmer (Jan 17, 2006)

serious question: why was he hesitating on the word "faithfully"? :dunno:


----------



## bkmk5 (Feb 19, 2008)

bkmk5 said:


> Barack is nervous...ouch. Is the market gunna crash now?


Its on the way up


----------



## Bruce128iC (Feb 16, 2003)

Eddie Bimmer said:


> serious question: why was he hesitating on the word "faithfully"? :dunno:


I believe Justice Kennedy messed up and that threw Obama off. :dunno:


----------

